
Gmail Denial of Service Attack - deckar01
https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/67307115
======
sschueller
I don't have access to Google's internal issue tracker... I don't think anyone
on HN who doesn't work at Google has access.

~~~
tux3
Interestingly, other issues seem to be visible [0], but not this one in
particular.

0:
[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues?q=status:open](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues?q=status:open)

~~~
deckar01
Apparently it was set to hidden before it was triaged, but left hidden after
it was closed and the status was changed.

There is nothing in the UI that indicates it is hidden. They said it was a
known issue and they won't fix it, so it doesn't make much sense to keep it
hidden.

